
The 3D-printed gun: When is high-tech too hot to handle? - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/137269-the-3d-printed-gun-when-is-high-tech-too-hot-to-handle
======
ctdonath
Despite hysteria from the ignorant, it's perfectly legal in most of the USA
(local jurisdictions may vary).

The key breakthrough is "printing" an AR15 lower receiver. All other parts
needed are, by law, mere accessories. (Note that law is often very different
from practical and/or social reality.) Buy those parts mail-order, and (so
long as barrel is over 16" and total length exceeds 26") it's legal and
functioning. Of course, "printing" the lower receiver at this point still
suffers precision and strength issues, but just a matter of time before
serious metals can be used and the item hardened. The great thing about doing
this with the AR15 lower receiver is that it serves more to just screw all the
real precision-and-strength parts together, while being less so itself.

The problem with most lawmakers is all too often they know little about what
they're legislating about, consenting to the demands of the ignorant and
biased to circumvent restrictions rather than addressing realities in a
straightforward Constitutional manner. In this case, attempts to ban certain
products by practical irrelevancies result in cases such as this: form a
single odd-shaped part, and all kinds of restrictions are avoided.

